# Ruth - m/c and abortions



## jocole69

Dear Ruth,

I was just wondering if you knew if there is any link between abortion and m/c ?
tried to look on the net, but not coming up with much.
Jo x


----------



## Ruth

Am not aware of any.
Only thing I can remember seeing in past is an alluded link if only to make the person feel guilty for having an abortion in the first place, probably put around by staunch anti abortionists.

Ruth


----------



## jocole69

Thanks for replying Ruth  

It's just that I did have one a few years ago. recently had a m/c and ectopic (twins)  and am now beating myself up about it all, thinking maybe it is because of what I did etc...  I can't see any links either, or that term, is a cause of future failed pg's.

Just worried,  thinking of TTC again, all a bit daunting!

Thank U.  Jo xx


----------



## Delores C

Hi Jo
I am no medical expert so can't add to Ruth's post really other than to say I have always heard there is no link.

I mainly wanted to say that you remain in my thoughts. 
Good luck if you do decide to go ahead with TTC again.
All the best
DC


----------



## kia

Hi Jo,

I know how you're feeling hun, i had an abortion just over 6years ago.  And now i feel it's my fault that we are having so much trouble ttc, we've had lots of treatment and only got a bfp once but m/c   .
I've been told it has nothing to do with the past but i can't help thinking i'm being punished for it.
Sorry this doesn't help does it.
If you need to talk just IM me.
Love 
kia.x


----------



## longbaygirl

Hi Jo,

There was something in the national press this week (was it Monday?) on a study that had found a link between abortions and giving birth prematurely - something about having a D&C that could weaken the cervix. No link to IF tho.

Joy


----------



## jocole69

Thanks for all the replies  

Delores - thanks so much for thinking of me, I am thinking of you too.

I read that link about D&C and premature birth. Could make sense if its true on a link with future miscarriage I spose ?!

Mind you, lots of ladies have to have D&C for lots of reasons so can't exactly do much about that ?!

Thanks for the reassurance, trying to think positively, but it is hard not to blame yourself  
Good Luck Kia and thanks.

Jo x


----------



## overthemoon.com

jocole69 said:


> Dear Ruth,
> 
> I was just wondering if you knew if there is any link between abortion and m/c ?
> tried to look on the net, but not coming up with much.
> Jo x


Hi There I appreciate this post was some time ago & just wanted to let you know I feel exactly the same. I was 16 when I had a termination & live everyday of my life regretting it.

5 years after, I had an Ectopic, & then a couple of years after that I found my remaining tube was so damaged that it wasnt possible to concieve naturally. I understand that some people reading this will object to Termination. So I will appoligise in advance... If Only I had my time over again, maybe things would be so different. 

All I keep thinking is what my mum used to say if i was bad when i was younger "God Pays His Debts without money" & he sure is paying me back.. since i was 21 I have not had a day without feelings of sadness & pain. Im now 28 & dont think it will ever pass.

You are not alone, & if you ever need to chat, I am only a private message away x x x


----------



## cruelladeville

I also had an abortion 15 years ago and have sometimes wondered if I am now being "punished" for what happened but I think that is completely ridiculous now.  What happened happened and I still don't regret it because I did what was right for me at the time.

I had a d&c after and that's interesting about the link between d&c and premature birth-never knew that.  I know that a d&c can be a cause of adhesions so that must be where mine came from.


----------



## jocole69

Wow! this was a long time ago now, nearly a year.

I just wanted to add, that in my original post i never mentioned i had a termination about 3 years ago - i know how crazy that sounds cos been ttc for over 2 years now.  At the time i was not ready for it and also had only been with my bf for 2 months, so didnt know if we would stay together etc.. we have and its nearly 3 years. however, im still not pg, and like you it does cross my mind sometimes, but i try to stay  

You cant blame yourselves, it was right at the time , not payback!!

Take care,  Jo xx

PS. im now on Clomid!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum

I had an abortion (termination for fetal abnormality) at 21 weeks. Its easy to  'blame' that for causing (or at the very least adding to) the IF, but the truth is that there isn't generally any adverse effect on your fertility. I've been left with a sloppy cervix which might effect me carrying to term if I did get pregnant but thats another story....

You need to find peace with the past and live for the future (I'm trying honest!) 
Godd luck and 

Deb


----------



## Sam2995

The only possible link I can think of is Asherman's Syndrome (scarring in your uterus/cervix).  Ashermans is a very rare complication which can arise after a d&C.  If you have some undetected scarring in your uterus this could possibly cause miscarriage/make it difficult for embies to implant.  But this risk applies to everyone who has had a d&c not just through abortion.

Sam


----------



## overthemoon.com

Thanks for your comments on this matter. 

Way back when I had my termination, I had it in tablet form, & from what I recall, I wasnt given any form of anti biotics to take home, this is why I am 99.9 % sure that an Infection could of been present from the termination which affected & scarred my tubes 

Of course I will never know !


----------



## overthemoon.com

following on fro this, am I able to ask my doc about it ? Or would only the hospital know ?


----------



## Reb

Hello Ladies,

I just wanted to say, from a lady who had never been pregnant, that you should not feel guilty about past terminations and you are not being 'punished'.  You are unfortunate like the rest us, that you are not given the chance, to have the baby you want, when the time is right.  

I think you are all very responsible and brave girls to have had to make that difficult decision in the past so pleeeease dont beat yourself up about it.

Be kind to yourselves  

Love

Becca
x


----------



## madison

Hi,

As been as this seems to be a hot topic at the moment I thought I would put my 2 peneth in.

My best friend in Bristol had an abortion at 18.. She is now my age and has four children.. ( that she has had since) She had healthy pregnancy's for all of them & she carried them all full term.

It is horrible seeing you all blame yourselves, you obviously haven't let go of the guilt you feel for what you did & feel like .. god is punishing you.. You must realise that what you did was right for you at the time & it would have been wrong for you to bring the child into the world & it prob wouldn't have had the best life & maybe if you wernt ready you may have in a way resented the clild too.
I had my daughter at 16.. I was my choice to continue with the pregnancy & she is now 21 & I couldn't imagine life without her ( she even still lives at home) as far as her father is concerned.. he dumped me whilst I was pregnant & she has had to grow up without him with the occasional.. popping in & out of her life.. she because of that .. doesn't really trust men much.. but that is my only regret.. but I couldn't make him stick around.. I was in the position where it was finantially OK to bring her into the world as I lived at home & had financial stability & a very undersatanding loving family.. I WAS LUCKY.. I don't blame you for your decisions because I know I was lucky to be able to keep Lucy & I know others are not as fortunate.

Please don't blame yourselves for having trouble conceiving now.. its not because of what you did.. what you did was right for yourselves & the baby.

Good luck & I hope you all get BF P's one day soon.

Love Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maxmarnie

Hello,

This is a very brave thread to start but one I am sure has opened the door for many ladies to share maybe a more silent anguish, I know sometimes I come on here feeling a bit of fraud, having problems trying to get pregnant after 2 years and 7 months and having had 2 abortions in my lifetime, at 17 & 26. I am not going to go into details why but I have to live with what I did and like some of the girls on here, live everyday regretting what I did and if I could turn back time I would most certainly make different choices. I have had 2 miscarriages in the past year one 14 weeks ago and the other in July 05, I too feel I am being punished, and each miscarriage intensifies any regrets and anger I have towards myself. Living in hope is the only way I can deal with how it all makes me feel, and I have had Post Abortion Councelling etc..I think if anything the stress dealing with the aftermath is probably the biggest cause of sub-infertility and my now having possible PCOS.

Max
x x


----------

